# Anonimo Hi-dive



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Another '05 acquisition that I finally got a hold of. This is a unique watch - gonna have to wear it a bit more and take a full set of photos for a full photo essay.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Nalu







but I think the hour and seconds hand should have been red like the minute hand to make it easier to read. Is that a limited edition? Very unique diver.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Colins a big fan of red minute hands ( as a contrast to the other hands ) to easily time e.g deco stops on a dive.

Its an interesting watch, but I think I would need to take time to get used to it.....









Cant wait to here all about it...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lovely watch Colin although for everyday use probably not. I really do like what Anonimo are doing.

Welcome back btw glad your home safe and well.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Colin - and welcome home.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

When I first looked at it, I had Hakim's reaction. That, plus stubby hands are a pet peeve of mine. But after wearing it for a bit, I realized that the overall effect is to make the minute hand as prominent as possible - note the red lume on the minute track. As Jason noted, making the minute hand easy to read is a high priority on a dive watch. So not only have Anonimo done that in daylight, they've done it in the dark. An interesting approach to the no-bezel dive watch, IMO.

But definitely not for everyday wear as PG correctly points out.


----------

